# Tablesaw Bowls



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here is one thing I have never tried, in all these years...........::



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EHRhh11rWs




And I thought I had made every possible cut on the tablesaw.:no::thumbsup:

Whole lot faster than turning on the lathe.

Anyone tried this yet?

With a very fine feed rate, it may not need much sanding/polishing.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

That is amazing! I would have thought that doing something like that would have damaged the blade but I guess not.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

That was neat, but not faster than a lathe. Also he is pretty limited to the shape he can turn.


----------

